# *Turbo inlet pipe install warning*



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanted to share this with everyone in hopes that it will save other people the same headache. My car has been running like its got a boost/vac leak for over three years. Ive replaced all sensors, had it smoked, pressure tested a gazillion times, it has been a SUPER PAIN IN THE ASS! Recently Ive been chasing a leak that sounded like it was coming from the turbo connection end of the TIP. Ive sealed up a bunch of other leaks, and I could hear this one but couldnt find it to save my life. Well, this weekend I decided to check and see if my TIP had a good connection on the turbo. I got my hands down there and it seemed like it was flush and clamped correctly. I decided to pull the entire TIP and do a thorough inspection. I pulled it out wiped it down. No cracks, pin holes, splits of any kind on the outside. The inside was i different story. I could see grooves on the inside where the silicone and the turbo inlet had been clamped together. I grabbed the silicone at the crease and bent it back a little, and noticed slices to the inside of the hose. The flange on the turbo had actually CUT INTO the hose. This was giving me an intermittent vac leak that has been killing me FOREVER. I can attribute this to 2 things. For one, the clamp that goes on the turbo end of the TIP MUST BE THE THIN ONE THAT COMES ON THE STOCK HOSE. This is because there are two grooves on the flange, and a shallow spot in the middle of those grooves where the thinner clamp can seat. Any bigger clamps will put too much pressure close to the grooves, cutting into the hose. The second place I screwed up on this, was letting someone else tight the clam down. I took it to someone with a lift and gave him a few bucks to put it up and tighten the clamp. And thats what he did.. Just a little too much. If this helps even one person, it has been worth my time to post. I highly suggest when anyone takes their TIP off, LOOK to see if yours has done the same:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

:thumbup: Like 
+ Plus One


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

There was a few people talking about the interaction with the stainless brake line to the left of the master cylinder. I actually had my brake line leak before having the TIP break. Stick a silicone hose over the brake line.

As far as clamps & silicon go those serrated home depot clamps will destroy it. I know people don't like to spend much money on little things like this sometimes, but I picked up all my clamps from West Marine. Heavy duty stainless steel built to hold up to salt water. I've had them for years without having one break or come loose and they look great too.

You can get cheaper ones that are flat inside from McMaster.

Also there is no need for T bolt clamps if your intercooler piping has a good edge/bump for the clamp to grab on to.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Are the cracks in your new tip???

I'm considering going with these pretty soon. http://www.shop.eurospot.ca/225-Audi-TT-AWD_c22.htm

It looks like the best deal around. Anyone have some experience with these?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Are the cracks in your new tip???
> 
> I'm considering going with these pretty soon. http://www.shop.eurospot.ca/225-Audi-TT-AWD_c22.htm
> 
> It looks like the best deal around. Anyone have some experience with these?


My TIP wasnt new. Its been on for about 3 years like this. The link you provided does sound pretty nice. The discription looks like it was copied and pasted right from APRs site. For $140, with the wire wrap on the inside, thats def the lowest price Ive seen so far. although due to the layout in the picture, Im about %99 sure its for the earlier model engines. The port placement doesnt look like mine.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

port placement on all TIP's I've ever seen including the one linked above is for the newer style cars.

On an AMU motor the N75 is on the front of the pipe and the flat diaphram off the valve cover connects to the TIP towards the top of it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ebay TIP on my tt FTW


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> ebay TIP on my tt FTW


Good luck with your Knock-off POS. I would NEVER buy a no name silicone hose off of ebay


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> port placement on all TIP's I've ever seen including the one linked above is for the newer style cars.
> 
> On an AMU motor the N75 is on the front of the pipe and the flat diaphram off the valve cover connects to the TIP towards the top of it.


Nah, the PCV placement and N75 placement are different, and from that pic, I cant see the DV port either


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

MS paint LOL

Isn't this how it goes?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Not for me. My DV is on the other side, and my N75 is on top not the side.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good luck with your Knock-off POS. I would NEVER buy a no name silicone hose off of ebay


why?
what is the worst case scenario? it leaks? then what? i need a new one? get over it, knock off intakes work fine.

oh and btw, how did you name brand one turn out for you? yeah, thats what i thought.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> why?
> what is the worst case scenario? it leaks? then what? i need a new one? get over it, knock off intakes work fine.
> 
> oh and btw, how did you name brand one turn out for you? yeah, thats what i thought.


do you have a link to your ebay one? i can't find one for some reason


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Not for me. My DV is on the other side, and my N75 is on top not the side.


What motor/year? If it's a 2003+ BEA I take away everything I've said cause I've seen some weird stuff on that car.



speed51133! said:


> why?
> what is the worst case scenario? it leaks? then what? i need a new one? get over it, knock off intakes work fine.
> 
> oh and btw, how did you name brand one turn out for you? yeah, thats what i thought.


Whoa some serious hate here... did warranty get with your sister or something? :laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> do you have a link to your ebay one? i can't find one for some reason


i typed "audi tt silicone intake" in the search field of ebay and this came up #1 hit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...181QQitemZ290598519169QQptZRaceQ5fCarQ5fParts


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i gave him the idea to place it where the pcv goes, he no longer use's the port as i dont also.. so if you vent the pcv you and have a cold side relocaton on the DV its a nice clean way to run the tube from the DV back in to the TIP.. really just cleans the engine bay up more and you can rid the pos 90* fitting that you need! if people would think out side the box a little they would under stand, but for the people that dont vent the pcv it dont apply.. 

:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> why?
> what is the worst case scenario? it leaks? then what? i need a new one? get over it, knock off intakes work fine. oh and btw, how did you name brand one turn out for you? yeah, thats what i thought.


Worst case, yeah it leaks. Or it falls apart after and year. No need to thump your chest over your eBay hose. "Making bad decisions when buying critical parts", wasn't the topic. I started this thread to let people know that you can't use any onther clamp on the TIP than the skinny one, and that it has to be centered on the flange. That answers your D I C K question at the end. 

Now let's get back on topic:wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> What motor/year? If it's a 2003+ BEA I take away everything I've said cause I've seen some weird stuff on that car.


Yeah, mine is an 04 BEA. when I first got the car I bought a TIP on the Tex classifieds. Damn thing wouldn't work. Had to resell it on there.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm, very interesting. I've been chasing leaks for a while. My Tip has only been on for less then a yea though. I do have a different clamp on there then what came off with the factory pipe. I do recall it being a p.i.t.a. to get the clamp tight without the hose wanting to pop off. The more I tightened it the more it wanted to come off the flange.

What brand is your pipe? I have a forge.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine was a Forge/Samco as well. The fact that you couldnt get it to seat may have been because the larger clamp you were using wouldnt fit in the recessed portion of the flange. Even more of a reason to pull it and inspect it. Especially if you had to crank it down really tight. The tq required is something like 7nm. So it shouldnt take much.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

My ebay TIP is getting close to 3 years without a problem. But I have not removed it and inspected it since install.

It has Autobahn88 or something like that printed on it. If I were do have to buy another one, i would probably get a Forge or Samco, just because of the PITA this thing was to install.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*More on this issue...posted on your QW thread as well...but...*

reading about this, etc. had me worried as well. Don't want to have to replace a expensive TIP, etc. 

Now...I know it was suggested to use the "stock" thinner hose clamps on it and stay away from clamps that will tear the silcone...but...I'm not so sure about the "thin" clamp. 

Here is my thoughts on it. I took mine all apart, I had a "wider" clamp on mine. The K04 has a "channel" in the middle of the flange as discussed previously. This allows the stock TIP to really have a nice bite on the turbo inlet. If I remember correctly, thats always the reason why (material composition as well...rubber) the stock TIP is such a $(#@& to remove as well. 

The silicone TIP doesn't have this channel. It seems to me that using a "thinner" clamp would increase the chances of not covering enough surface area of the turbo inlet...that is...with the thinner width clamp, there is more room for error. Unless perfectly position over that channel the thinner clamp could be "pulled in", "offset" and allow for the mushrooming effect on the TIP hence...tearing it as well. 

Do people really see harm in a more normal width (wider than stock) one? There is plenty of room on the KO4 inlet to allow it to fit and also...believe its easier to position over that channel with more "bite" on either side of that channel as to not allow it to slip off, etc. Additionally... there is no lip at the very edge of the turbo inlet itself so the way I see it with the silicone tip the more clamping area your can get on that surface...the better..

Eh...just thinking outloud... 

Removed mine...no issues and its been on there a few years. Going to do the silicone line over the stainless brake line though for safety sake...not seeing any rubs, etc....but pulled just because this "clamp" ordeal had me wondering. 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> reading about this, etc. had me worried as well. Don't want to have to replace a expensive TIP, etc.
> 
> Now...I know it was suggested to use the "stock" thinner hose clamps on it and stay away from clamps that will tear the silcone...but...I'm not so sure about the "thin" clamp.
> 
> ...


 Lol, sorry to cause you concern Joe. As far as your question, I think the larger clamp will distribute the pressure over more of the flange at the grooved portions, as apposed to JUST at the recessed portion. Causing the cuts Ive found. Although I dont doubt for a second that the guy that I allowed to tighten the TIP, WAY over tightened the clamp.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Port Placements.*

I asked about changing mine to gain some power and also the collapsing problem. The guys at Bob Hindson Racing in KC told me that it is a pain to put on and the placement for most the ports for all the connections are not right on most of these and you will have to replace extend lines.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Arnolds64 said:


> I asked about changing mine to gain some power and also the collapsing problem. The guys at Bob Hindson Racing in KC told me that it is a pain to put on and the placement for most the ports for all the connections are not right on most of these and you will have to replace extend lines.


Sounds like those guys couldnt find their ass with both hands. Take your car to someone thats not a dumbass.:screwy:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

An appropriately sized o ring fitted into that square recess could alleviate the problem, give more clamping space and even allow the TIP to slide over and snug up more tightly...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> An appropriately sized o ring fitted into that square recess could alleviate the problem, give more clamping space and even allow the TIP to slide over and snug up more tightly...


I think its a good idea, but i think youd be hard pressed to find an o-ring that could handle the heat. Maybe a strip of silicone from an old hose. The flange on the turbo is so long that you could probably get two clamps on there. One on each side of the recessed portion.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

hmmm.... Im still considering ordering this. It's a sweet deal for 140. My only concern is whether or not it will properly fit the EMU engine... 

As for the fitting issue above... seems like that will be a problem with any new hose...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think its a good idea, but i think youd be hard pressed to find an o-ring that could handle the heat. Maybe a strip of silicone from an old hose. The flange on the turbo is so long that you could probably get two clamps on there. One on each side of the recessed portion.


did it. 

Found a oring that worked perfectly...had the old DV (Strat Hyperboost) sitting around that could use new orings anyways...took one out...fit PERFECTLY around the inlet and the TIP slips over it nicely as well without moving it. 

Clamped and on again. We'll see. 

Almost had a o ring from a rear caliper rebuild kit fitting as well but it was a bit too chunky...would have been perfect too as its a "square" ring that would fit/fill that channel on the inlet perfectly. 

TIP didn't slide over it so easily. 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice Joe, but I'm worried about the o-ring holding up under turbo heat. I'll be interested to see how it holds up. I think it might be an even better idea to use the same silicone that the tip is made of for the o-ring.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Something like this only much longer. A segment long enough to fill that channel..










Since I have a new tip on the way, I might be able to use mine as scrap. Alittle worried about sucking one of these into the turbo.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Warranty, where did you order your new tip from? I wanna get the 140$ one, but am worried about the fitment.

Also, how much of a difference do you really think it made? Help in the higher rpms really?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

my apr tip has given me no problems! i dont have any leaks and i also have had mine on and off a few times.. but i also got mine new.. i also only run one clamp at the turbo/tip side and i have not shown any type of wear on it, the only problem i have is when i run open air filter i get my brake line rubbing on the tip and so far it just has made a mark on it but im now back to my stock air box intill i make my own heat sheald that will place the tip back in the oem spot..


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Im not really worried about fitment on the tip-side, more on the actual layout of the "ports" for the valves. I'm gonna write to them and make sure its an oem fit specifically for the AMU motor and the picture is just a one-for-all type deal.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Warranty, where did you order your new tip from? I wanna get the 140$ one, but am worried about the fitment.
> Also, how much of a difference do you really think it made? Help in the higher rpms really?


I bought mine from a guy on quattroworld. Its a Samco just like mine thats messed up. Buy the one for $140. Thats a great price. I dont think youll notice any difference. More sound than anything else. Although how would I know, mine was probably leaking from the beginning since it was overtightened.


20psi now said:


> my apr tip has given me no problems! i dont have any leaks and i also have had mine on and off a few times.. but i also got mine new.. i also only run one clamp at the turbo/tip side and i have not shown any type of wear on it, the only problem i have is when i run open air filter i get my brake line rubbing on the tip and so far it just has made a mark on it but im now back to my stock air box intill i make my own heat sheald that will place the tip back in the oem spot..


Cover your brake line with a silicone hose. Zip tie it at both ends. rubbing problem solved.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Im not really worried about fitment on the tip-side, more on the actual layout of the "ports" for the valves. I'm gonna write to them and make sure its an oem fit specifically for the AMU motor and the picture is just a one-for-all type deal.


The majority of the ones you see for sale are for the older TTs. (pre 2003).


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cover your brake line with a silicone hose. Zip tie it at both ends. rubbing problem solved.


:beer: but then i feel bad for the maf just flopping around in the wind! :laugh: maybe ill finish it up this weekend wile i enjoy some beers and putting new plates on the car.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Especially if you had to crank it down really tight. The tq required is something like 7nm. So it shouldnt take much.


IIRC I wasn't able to tighten it all the way down because if I did it would pop off the flange. I kinda just took a guesstimate tightening it to where I felt comfortable.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> IIRC I wasn't able to tighten it all the way down because if I did it would pop off the flange. I kinda just took a guesstimate tightening it to where I felt comfortable.


If the clamp is seated in the middle recessed portion, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

The silicone will be too thick..I can tell you that right now...

Dv orings have to hold up to direct heat from the I take charge of the turbo when mounted hotside. This will be fine. 

To use the silicone without it being too thick...you'll need to remove two or the four layers.

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hu.. I see what your saying. I would think the turbo gets a little hotter than the DV though. But your probably right. Im just going to try and get the clamp centered perfect and not get crazy with tightening it.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Possibly...but again...thus is an aluminum inlet/compressor side of the housing. The oring is additionally sandwiched in there now and if it did deform a bit that could actually help in leveling, filling and keeping that recess from being a problem. 

Time will tell!

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I got the new TIP last night and put it on this morning. At first it still ran like ass. I checked all my connections and reset the TB. Well, I drove it to work and it feels 1000X better. Its funny, when your driving with vac and boost leaks for a long time you start to think bad performance is the norm. Ive been driving around with a leaking TIP for years and never knew it.. Crazy:screwy: I highly suggest everyone pressure test their systems whenever making changes or replacing parts. If not more often.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Eric:beer:

I think I'm gonna go ahead and order the one for $140 sometime next week. I'm just waiting to hear back from the seller to see if it is an exact match. I really dont want to have to mcgyver the fitment on my AMU.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

There's actually been really good luck with the eBay TIP's...This coming from a guy who dislikes eBay at the moment lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Nice Eric:beer:
> 
> I think I'm gonna go ahead and order the one for $140 sometime next week. I'm just waiting to hear back from the seller to see if it is an exact match. I really dont want to have to mcgyver the fitment on my AMU.


 Thanks man. Do it!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> There's actually been really good luck with the eBay TIP's...This coming from a guy who dislikes eBay at the moment lol


I'm sure. It's just scary to know that there's a VERY good chance that the product is not up to our standards. I'd rather pay a little more. Unfortunately piece of mind usually costs a little more.


----------

